# Dr. J. Hostetter's



## aguamarina4u (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

 Newbie here  :-D

 I have your typical Dr. J. Hostetter's ~ stomach bitters bottle being dark amber color, seems up to the top of the bottle, great condition and it is nine (9) inches in height.   The question I have is that there is no marking on the bottom of this bottle.  Does this make the bottle worth more or less?

 Appreciate your response.

 Thanks so much......


----------



## epackage (Aug 10, 2012)

No real difference, unless the bottom is pontiled...


----------

